
Your car may soon serve you ads - harmonicon
http://www.siliconbeat.com/2018/01/05/your-car-may-soon-serve-you-ads-how-about-a-pizza
======
slitaz
Those cars would need a display with a non-legacy OS and Internet
connectivity.

I hope the implementations can securely isolate the ads from the rest of the
car software.

